# Can buns eat cooked carrots



## nicolevins (Dec 26, 2009)

I was just wondering because my dad did some carrots for dinner and we were wondering if it would be ok to feed them cooked


----------



## Baby Juliet (Dec 26, 2009)

If it was cooked or microwaved with just water or if there were no fat, oil, or salt added. It should be OK.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Dec 26, 2009)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> I was just wondering because my dad did some carrots for dinner and we were wondering if it would be ok to feed them cooked


yes,but let it be known,carrots cooked or raw are a digestible fiber-to be fed as a treat/or possibly a convulescent rabbit(rehab)to be fed in conjunction with hay,s--..sincerely james waller:wave:


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank You

I would only give a little bit anyway


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 26, 2009)

A small amount would be Ok ; I should be trying something like that with my bun that can only eat soft foods


----------

